# The differences between males & females??



## Gatomon (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm new so pls dunt hut mi.

Anyway I do not yet own a GSD, but I am fixin on getting one come the winter months.

I have one dilemma though.... which gender do I buy? What are the differences? When do you get them fixed? Is it easier to deal with dogs in heat or male dogs in uhh what's it called for them lol?

I have been a cat owner all my life... but now the tides are changing.. I want a dog! But I seriously want to know everything before getting one and which sex is better if that matters at all? There are kids in the house and didn't want a doggy dangle hangin around... meh. Thank yous and I appreciate anyone willing to educate me on this manner.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I prefer a good female. Males are more territorial, whereas females guard their flock with the tenacity of a mother of any species! Their devotion is on their people, not a location so much!

That being said, I've had both, and they were all the best dog I ever had...so there's that...

PS You either deal with your Male dog's dangle or your females heat; either way kids will have questions.

Oh, with males it's called adolescents...get one, you'll see what I'm talking about LOL!

Do lots of reading! Poodle mixes are really easy and good with kids...


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I prefer females. I just do. I'm not convinced there is a difference. 
I generally agree with Tim. Males guard spaces and females guard their creatures. I have seen variations of that but it's a generality.
That said, most agree that females are less clingy, more independent. Females mature faster but often have lesser life spans. 
As with all living things there are no absolutes. And I think a lot just comes down to personal preference.
In either case you should not be getting them spayed or neutered before two. You will be dealing with probably a couple of heats in a female. Which means no outside unattended or off leash for a month or so and either diapers on or old towels down to help with the mess. Or you can have adolescent hormones with a male which run a broad range from nothing to crazy.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

tim_s_adams said:


> I prefer a good female. Males are more territorial, whereas females guard their flock with the tenacity of a mother of any species! Their devotion is on their people, not a location so much!
> 
> That being said, I've had both, and they were all the best dog I ever had...so there's that...
> 
> ...


Uh... Tim, are you saying that females don’t go through adolescence? Because that is extremely misleading, and I’m still waiting for my nearly-a-year-old boy to hit it. He may never. So.

Also, poodles are NOT an easy breed, mixes are a mixed bag because you have no idea what the mix is or what traits it brings to the table. Also, if you go the poodle route, get a standard. The smaller ones are not as good with kids typically because they’re more fragile. Every nasty dog I’ve known was a small dog, so there’s that. 

As far as male vs. female shepherd, I love males. They’re so goofy and have a nonstop joy for life where I find females to be more serious. Males, in my experience, are a lot more “I love you, I love you, I love you” where females are more “love me, love me, love me.” Males are usually bigger, but again, not always. Females go through heats, and it’s yet another reason I did not want a female. Males are much easier for me.

Every dog is different. Generalizations are not overly wise. Find a GOOD breeder and the sex won’t matter so much.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I like males. They are more goofy and affectionate (also clingy and needy, which some don’t like). Females tend to be serious. However, as others have said, females mature faster.

I grew up with all female dogs. Out of the four I’ve owned as an adult, the first was a female and the rest were males.

I do agree that males tend to be more location protective. However, I have one GSD who rarely barks on property unless someone rings the door and easily settles. However, he’s protective of me out and about. That’s what his last trainer said when she approached me, and my dog told her to back off. I thought it was more his insecurity and she told me nope. He was fine with her until I picked him up. That is when I stepped up my leadership.

I find females better with children though. And male adolescence is no joke if not handled well.

That’s been my experience.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I do favor the males they can be more protective. Late one night max was barking at something in the middle of the night. He saw something through my window. He was lying in the bed watching out the window fully alert for awhile till all was clear. They are more clingy and needy though. Can be a bit more impulsive as adolescents and willful. Thecmales more affectionate but depends on the dog. Max waits to I turn into bed every night. I put a sheet on the bed to keep my blanket clean - this seems to insult him. He will often move the sheet over just got lay on my blanket and yes he is accustomed to a pillow. Luna is affectionate but has her limit. She will lay by you and snuggle you but not for a long length of time. The females seem to need there space, more independent , sweet more gentle and have that maternal instinct and mentally mature quicker. Max is very intune with me and more forward and heavily focused on me but I find Luna and my other female dogs that I had -intuned with me on another female type level. At night she likes to stay downstairs and patrol the house. I find females to be a easier dogs in general just not as intense as the males. Equally are trustworthy with my kids and equally enjoy their people. Having two dogs I really enjoy the male female combo they get along so well and enjoy each other and they compliment each other.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

@Pytheis give it 8 months to a year, you'll see it! With some males it's not a big deal at all, with others there's a stark and pronounced difference in behavior overnight. Either way, we all have our own experiences and preferences, I stated mine! The small poodle mixed dogs I have known have all been great! Playful, but gentle at the same time, and generally very intelligent and trainable too! For a first time dog owning mom with kids, I see no downside to starting off with an easier, and smaller breed of dog! Again, just MHO!


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

I'm sure females are great, but I've only had males because I didn't want to deal with the heats. I know....stupid reason. I would suggest you keep reading about GSDs in these forums. A lot of experienced GSD owners here who know what they're doing. You can learn a lot before you get one.


----------



## drew_in_oregon (Jan 29, 2005)

Gatomon said:


> I have one dilemma though.... which gender do I buy? What are the differences? When do you get them fixed? Is it easier to deal with dogs in heat or male dogs in uhh what's it called for them lol?


It's important with all larger breeds to let hormones do their magic by not spaying before 12 months. Some people say as long as 18-24 months but the knowledgeable GSD breeders I've talked to say any time after 12 months for either sex. If you spay too early, males won't grow to their potential and females may look a little androgynous.

For males, to be honest, months 11 and 12 can be a pain because if they're around other dogs, sometimes they have only one thing on their mind. For females, you may or may not go through a first heat - they can start as soon as 9 months. If they go into heat, you put the little pants on them - I think people blow it up in their mind to be more of a headache than it really is, however keep in mind that any male dog is going to be highly interested.

If you're not breeding - and unless you have the professional experience and knowledge to do so, please don't! - then you should definitely spay/neuter. It also prevents some health problems later in life if an intact dog is never bred.

As for male vs. female...females are a little smaller (15 pounds maybe) but both genders have strong drive, strong intellect, and the same need to have work , lots of exercise, and a purpose in life, even if that purpose is just chasing a ball. Both go through adolescence - definitely! Both can be very protective and good guard dogs. Either gender should be good with kids.

I think personalities vary more on the individual dog (both genetics & how he/she was raised) than on male vs female primarily.



Pytheis said:


> As far as male vs. female shepherd, I love males. They’re so goofy and have a nonstop joy for life where I find females to be more serious. Males, in my experience, are a lot more “I love you, I love you, I love you” where females are more “love me, love me, love me.” Males are usually bigger, but again, not always. Females go through heats, and it’s yet another reason I did not want a female. Males are much easier for me.


That's interesting - I've had 2 males. One was super-lovey, the other less so (though still affectionate). 



tim_s_adams said:


> @Pytheis give it 8 months to a year, you'll see it! With some males it's not a big deal at all, with others there's a stark and pronounced difference in behavior overnight.


Both of my GSDs have had the same trajectory of behavior, and talking with other owners it's been similar. From 8 weeks to 8-9 months, they are consistently improving and getting more disciplined. Just when you think your dog is the perfectly trained angel, they sudden reverse course for 2-3 months as they go through adolescence. Very much like human teenagers! Not that they become monsters but they test bounds, need more direction/reinforcement, you may have to reemphasize things, etc. Then they come back to normal as they mature. Again, all depends on the dog but that's what I've seen.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

It all depends on the individual dog. I've had both males and females and have liked both. Between my current two GSDs I prefer the male but that could be the breeding. He's West German Working Lines and she's American Show Dog Lines. He lives to please me and she's hyper and hard to get through to.


----------

